# Mourning Dove with drooping wingtip



## birdlady48340 (Aug 26, 2009)

2 days ago my husband found a mourning dove injured under our car. It "hobbled" across the street and I went after it for fear the dogs in the yard would get it. Luckily no dogs out...I observed the bird for about 1/2 hr and noticed it wouldn't fly. There was another dove with it at the time but flew off as I approached. After a brief "chase" around the yard, I managed to pick it up and put it in a big rabbit cage on my back porch. It went right to eating the seed and drinking water...good sign!! He was pretty fiesty so I covered the cage to keep him calm. Only the front was open and he settled right down still eating and drinking. Let it sit a night covered up (fear of stray cats here). Next morning was looking ok. He ate/drank and was looking around. 
I put a small stick in the bars for him to sit on and he stepped up on it and perched on 1 foot (another good sign). Eating and drinking fine still 2 days later.
He stretches and flaps his wings as normal but I do see a bit of wing tip drooping. 
I was going to let it sit for a few days to relax thinking maybe it hit a car or window and was just startled. Should I be worried about the wing tip drooping? The entire wing is NOT drooping and it doesn't appear tender or sore to him (I can handle it with no adverse reaction from the bird). Just the wing tip droops. It's not like on the floor but it lays lower than the other side.
Thoughts??


----------



## birdlady48340 (Aug 26, 2009)

OOPS...didn't know it would post my first message as it was gone after i registered...sorry bout that.


----------



## plamenh (Aug 11, 2006)

There is obviously some injury. If not bone then joint or muscle. Can you see any symptom of illness? Eating, pooping, puffed feathers. Some diseases affect nervous system and wing drops. Does it look normal other ways?
I would treat for worms and canker for beginning, give it a rest for couple of days with a lot of sun if possible if there is no other symptoms.


----------



## birdlady48340 (Aug 26, 2009)

Eating fine (for what I know of Doves)
Poop looks normal...white firm..not runny
No puffed feathers. 
Active/alert.
Thinking youngster as it looks like it's attempting to "talk" but nothing comes out...squeaks (lack of what actually to call it here) when it hears the other birds. 
Sits outside on the deck all day with cage 1/2 covered to provide shade and sunny areas (hot/cool areas so he can get as he pleases).


----------



## plamenh (Aug 11, 2006)

Any chance to post his/her picture? We can try to help to determine age.
If it is to young, there may be a problem releasing after recovery.
That other dove you saw, did it show up?
It may be parent.


----------



## birdlady48340 (Aug 26, 2009)

I can get a photo later today..the one I took earlier today is too much cage and not enough bird. 
2 other Doves showed up today and sat on the deck just looking. Not sure if they are parents or stragglers (I do have doves around here already). When we found the dove originally, there was only 1 dove with it and it flew off. 
But both parents usually don't stick around with youngsters at the same time do they?? I know that most other bird species only 1 parent at a time tends to the baby..like Robins, Blue Jays and heck even the Woodpeckers.


----------



## plamenh (Aug 11, 2006)

You are right. Usually one parent per youngster. I’m not 100% sure, but I think since there are usually two babies, they split responsibilities.
Dove in the cage full of food will attract more doves, naturally, not a big chance that it will be parents though.


----------



## birdlady48340 (Aug 26, 2009)

see if this works. Not a very good pic as I said, more bars than bird but I'll try to get a better pic later today.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

where is your location as there may be a rehabber near you that can help the dove.


----------



## plamenh (Aug 11, 2006)

Young one, just about weaning age I would say. It looks fine, not broken bones, you were right, as far I can see other wing.


----------



## plamenh (Aug 11, 2006)

I can't see well on the picture, but is there any black matter in poop? Looks only yelowish white on the pic.


----------



## birdlady48340 (Aug 26, 2009)

Have already talked to Wildlife rehabber and they say to just let it sit for about a week and then release in a enclosed area to see if it can fly once again. From the description I gave it, they too said it doesn't sound like a broken wing especially since it's flapping and stretching. 
As long as it's eating and drinking all by itself, they suggest I hold on to it to reduce stress.
If after a week or so, I attempt to let it free and it doesn't fly, call them back for further advice.
Our Nature Rehab place is excellent and I pretty much trust their advice..never failed me before.
I would hate to relocate him/her 50 miles down the road and have the parents not find it again...if it is indeed them sticking around here.
I will try to get a photo of the other wing today. It's raining outside so will have to wait for it to ease up some.


----------



## birdlady48340 (Aug 26, 2009)

poop is black/white..no yellow (yellow bad sign right? at least it is in domesticated birds)
black ring with white middle


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

well sounds like you got it handled enjoy your week with the "wild one", they are so pretty.


----------



## birdlady48340 (Aug 26, 2009)

Ok..here are some current photos. I tried to get the wing in question.
#1 pic..this is the wing in question...it's not hanging at the shoulder but droops at the tip
#2 pic..backside of bird. Right side is normal wing. Flight feathers lay on top of the back. Left side does not go up there.
#3 pic..close up of birds wings
Perhaps something is just wrong with the flight feathers?


----------



## plamenh (Aug 11, 2006)

No feathers are fine, and poop is pretty much ok. Shoulder joint looks bit inflamed (puffed) and that’s all. Wildlife rehabber gave you best possible advice, without pictures.


----------



## birdlady48340 (Aug 26, 2009)

Well tonight as I was putting new paper in the cage bottom, my little friend decided to fly the coop. He flew low and barely managed to make it to the top of the 6 ft fence in the backyard. He sat there for a few mins and the kids walked up to it and talked to him. He just sat there. When my oldest son attempted to grab it, he jumped onto the grass on the other side of the fence and attempted to fly off again. I watched to see if it could make it to the tree's (this way he'd have a chance against any cats) but it wasn't happening. He finally gave up and I walked over to the next block (luckily I know the neighbors..lol) and picked him up and brought it back to the cage. He just sat on the branch and resumed his day..eating/drinking/preening. 
Guess the resting must be working but I'm still going to give it a bit more time to see if he makes some form of height to his flying.
Right now, he stays far away from the cage door...guess he had enough excitement for one day.


----------

